# Canela And Jaspe Videos!



## Monastelar (Feb 24, 2009)

Canela and Jaspe videos...

some videos about my cats :lol: :lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGJZsCXuE5c&feature=channel_page

Canela cleanning her dad. (we spoke in spanish in our home!)
just he said :

OH! OH what is that? 
No NO NOOOOO (pain´s voice!)
Oh, no Canela!! :twisted: 

Second video :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZjjVLuZ ... re=channel

A little experiment :twisted: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDymMSCp ... re=channel

Catkisses  :luv :luv


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

How cute! Canela is serious about grooming your husband, isn't she?


----------



## Monastelar (Feb 24, 2009)

October said:


> How cute! Canela is serious about grooming your husband, isn't she?


Yes when she sleeps with him and i try to close him she doing : JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ! :evil: and try to scratch me...
She is an evil cat!! :evil: and is falling in love of my Bf!


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Cute videos, they remind me of my cat and how precious they can be and funny at times with something on their head!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What lovely videos  
Canela seems to love grooming everyone in your family. But I think Jaspe appreciates it more than your husband does :lol: 

seashell


----------

